

RSA Animate - The Divided Brain - siavosh
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFs9WO2B8uI

======
siavosh
This talk really resonated with me. As engineers, I think we can acknowledge
the power of abstraction/reason/focus. But too many times we find ourselves
idolizing these things.

A couple golden quotes from the video:

"The left hemisphere is the Berlusconi of the brain, it controls the
media...the right hemisphere doesn't have a voice"

“The intuitive mind is a sacred gift and the rational mind is a faithful
servant. We have created a society that honors the servant and has forgotten
the gift.” -attributed to Einstein.

